# Prewar Allstate W/W tires



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ribbed Prewar Allstate W/W tires*

Im looking for a nice set of RIBBED sidewall"Allstate Crusader Balloon" tires 26 x 2.125 balloon tire white tires,Im looking for ones like shown   ..>>>Good $$ paid for a nice set<<< PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 26, 2013)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$         ...........................................................................................................still looking!!..................................................................................................................


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

The sad part is everyone tells me these tires fall apart when you wipe them down..... I need some for my BB and am thinking of changing my mind.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2013)

"The sad part is everyone tells me these tires fall apart when you wipe them down..... I need some for my BB and am thinking of changing my mind."

Meh....Its just money..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2013)

~~~~~~~  Still looking  ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 26, 2013)

*I saw a really nice NOS looking set...*

Saw them explode on a ride- if you plan on riding them, try to use heavy duty tubes. Such a waste and such a nice tire.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2013)

I was just kidding about riding them...Im sure theyd bust under MY weight! :eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 18, 2013)

Still looking! :eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 15, 2013)

Bump back up....Still have $$$ for the right pair of tires!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Im looking for a nice set of ribbed sidewall"Allstate Crusader Balloon" tires 26 x 2.125 balloon tire white tires,Im looking for ones like shown   ..>>>Good $$ paid for a nice set<<< PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com




Some sold on the 4th on ebay.... Came off a BB too 125 bux


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 15, 2013)

I saw those..They werent ribbed though..Thank you ,Jeff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> I saw those..They werent ribbed though..Thank you ,Jeff




If ribbed is what yer looking fer... Gorvin?.. Made ribbed white walls as well.. or dorvin?.. Can't remember


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2013)

I can get you half way there... $75 (just the tire) brings it to your door.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2013)

Got one now,but still looking for more $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Got one now,but still looking for more $$$$$$$$$$$




Ive been keeping an eye out for ya!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you!







fatbar said:


> Ive been keeping an eye out for ya!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 15, 2013)

pretty sure i know what you need them for    I am saving the only pair i have for my buddies DeLux. 

I will keep my eyes open for you.

Nick.



bikesnbuses said:


> Thank you!


----------



## 2speed (Jul 15, 2013)

*You mean like this one*

I have this one.some crackin like the one on here but good tread and some stains on the ww.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2013)

PM sent!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

ask, and ye shall receive....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2013)

Still looking I guess ............


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Still looking I guess ............




why? I thought 2speed had one???


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2013)

He did end up selling it to me  I thought for some reason he wasnt going to... But I wouldnt mind shelling out $$$ for a NOS set   Ive got a set of NOS prewar Firestone B/W tires for a partial trade.. Anyone


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 21, 2013)

Bump ...Still needed..ANy one have any NOS ones?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a set..but would kill for an NOS set .......:eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 16, 2013)

AHH what the heck..... bump NOS?????Minty ones???


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Oops..little late!! :o


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 14, 2019)

Bump...Yup..Looking for another nice set!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 22, 2019)

Still looking


----------

